# Connecting clutch spring and connecting wire



## Windhund42 (Dec 9, 2016)

The spring and connecting wire needs to be reattached on my 1972 JD 726 so that I can control the movements of the blower. Currently, I have to manually move the lever mounted on the left side of the handlebars up and down to engage and disengage the clutch since the spring loading feature does not work.

My problem is, I have poor vision and I can't seem to identify where the spring clips on to the drive mechanism inside the case. I've borrowed a couple photos from a previous post to illustrate what I'm talking about. It's clear to me that one end of the connecting wire attaches to the case (see arrow on right of photo) but is there a hole or notch where the other one side anchors (see arrow on left of photo) or is somewhere nearby?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. A close up photo of this area would be very helpful, thanks


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Do like I do, good light and flash light always, otherwise can't see anything in dark corners lol

here's a link to schematics of your blower
https://weingartz.com/assembly-diag...0-non-sectionalized-catalog/4275-34585-524473

I am looking where it connects but their having issues with the site, extremely slow.

will post if I see anything else.


----------



## Windhund42 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks but I've looked at multiple schematics (including the link you sent) but these don't really help much because they show the parts but they're "hanging in mid-air" and, although they illustrate "what" parts are there, they don't show "how" they're connected. I tried the sunshine and flashlight tactic too but still couldn't figure it out.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Windhund42 said:


> Thanks but I've looked at multiple schematics (including the link you sent) but these don't really help much because they show the parts but they're "hanging in mid-air" and, although they illustrate "what" parts are there, they don't show "how" they're connected. I tried the sunshine and flashlight tactic too but still couldn't figure it out.


I was hoping to find another schematic but the site is too slow, takes forever to load, and of the ones i looked at, this was the only one i could find of that spring.

Understand, best solution will be to wait for somebody that has 3 of those and already knows. I have tried looking on youtube, can't find somebody that shows inside near the friction disk. they show changing auger belts or something else, or newer model.


----------



## Windhund42 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes, thanks so much for checking. I've checked everything on Youtube too, 31Pockets and Donyboy are the best there and nothing they have shows me what I need to do. You're right, someone who has experience with these old time snowblowers will be able to tell me in 10 seconds how to do it. In the meantime, I will wait for that person(s) to see my post.

Any you're right, something is going on with this website. Slow and kind of acting weird too.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Windhund42 said:


> . . . I can't seem to identify where the spring clips on to the drive mechanism inside the case. I've borrowed a couple photos from a previous post to illustrate what I'm talking about. It's clear to me that one end of the connecting wire attaches to the case (see arrow on right of photo) but is there a hole or notch where the other one side anchors (see arrow on left of photo) or is somewhere nearby?


At the left arrow it looks like there is a notch in the top of the arm that the spring hooks onto. The spring should be approximately perpendicular to the arm when the arm is in the middle of its travel limits. It's not apparent from the picture whether the clutch is in the engaged or disengaged position. The spring should probably be in a somewhat vertical position in the photo. I don't think the right arrow is the attachment point for the connecting wire. Look for a hole in the side of the transmission that the connecting wire would fit in, there should be signs of contact with the rusted wire. If you can't figure out the original attachment point, the exact attachment point for the connecting wire doesn't really matter as long as the spring operates the arm and is away from any moving parts in the transmission. You can add a longer wire and tie it around something that is stationary in the transmission, or drill a hole for a nut and bolt and attach a connecting wire wrapped under a washer, or attach it with some other method. It just has to work and be in the clear. 

Fyi, there are links in the weingartz site shown above, you just have to find the links in the weirdness. I looked at them all but none of them helped.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Check and pause around 2:50 mark:wink2:


----------



## Windhund42 (Dec 9, 2016)

:smile_big: Yes, there it is (in living color)! I must have overlooked this video when I was searching Youtube. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Windhund42 (Dec 9, 2016)

Well, for those people who still care about this topic even after my question was answered by the fine folks on this board or for others who may have the same question in the future, I found in the final episode (Part 5) of this same Youtube series, that the host actually installs the spring. Now that's as definitive as it can get. We can now close the book on this issue. :smile2: Thanks to all who participated!


----------

